
Show HN: Typography-Oriented Web Design - adrianvm
https://www.vividmotion.co/
======
adrianvm
Hey guys,

I've recently rebuilt my own website, mainly to showcase my general skill
level in search of new projects and opportunities.

I'm currently working on creating the rest of the pages and integrating it
into Contentful for easier management.

I'd love to hear your feedback, the last time I did this on HN,I got some
pretty good insights from a few users.

~~~
petee
On my phone, touching the screen to scroll activates the distortion effect
behind the links to your clients. I find it distracting, and makes reading the
words even harder, as they are already white on a light photo.

I think the effect only really works well on the 'Switch' link, personally.

~~~
adrianvm
Thanks a lot for the feedback, I've noticed that as well just now.

I still like the effect, but I might have to create individual assets for each
Case Study, when I add all my projects so they work well together.

